# Increasing Doses



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm on Lexapro for depression and anxiety. Recently, my doctor asked if I would like to increase my dosage to help with my IBS symptoms. I said no, but now I'm wondering if it would have helped more. Is there anyone who is on Lamictal or other antidepressants for controlling IBS? How well does it work?Also, I've had trouble sleeping through the night. I've always had trouble falling asleep and staying asleep. My Doctor suggested a perscription sleeping pill. I said no to that too because I've heard about the trouble people have getting off sleeping pills. Has anyone tried them and how well do they work? How hard is it to get off sleeping pills?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm currently on an anti depressant to control my IBS. This is the 4th one I've tried (it's the aussie version of Paxil I think). The others all gave me worse D than before however since being on this one (I'm on day 16) I've had no D what so ever which has been great. I don't know that it has helped a whole lot with the pain but it also helps me to sleep. I haven't tried sleeping pills sorry but I'd stay with the antidepressant for now. How long have you been on it for?


----------

